# Best Print Media? roland sp 300v weeding is difficult



## sign guy (Aug 1, 2007)

Dose anyone have any sugestions for a good print media for our roland sp 300v?
We seem to be having trouble with the cut part of it. Weeding is very difficult.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

When I talk to our technical service guy from Roland, he told me that the cutting "part" works almost the same as the GX-24, so I'm not so sure why you're having problems. A lot of forum members here likes the materials from imprntables.com.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

ive not used my versacamm for any t-shirt type printable material yet.. but i know when ive done stickers and such if I have trouble weeding.. i increase the pressure.. that is usually all it needs..


----------



## upgraphics (Mar 6, 2007)

I have no issues with cutting the shirt stuff. At first I did but put a new blade in and messed with the settings.. works good


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

not sure if your cutting shirt vinyl or sign vinyl.. but increasing the pressure should work.... umm I know i did read if you cut the colorprint.. print and cut shirt stuff.. its hard on blades.. At least that is what my distributer told me.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

I use Colorprint II (purchased from Imprintables). Prints nice and weeds well. Just make sure you get the pressure correct.

Eric


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

JPD said:


> I use Colorprint II (purchased from Imprintables). Prints nice and weeds well. Just make sure you get the pressure correct.
> 
> Eric


what's the correct pressure? 80 grams?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

start with 70 grams and perform a test cut. increase the pressure by 5 grams and keep testing in between until you get the proper cutting pressure. it is really a matter of how sharp your blade is and the type of material you are cutting. Hope this helps!


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> start with 70 grams and perform a test cut. increase the pressure by 5 grams and keep testing in between until you get the proper cutting pressure. it is really a matter of how sharp your blade is and the type of material you are cutting. Hope this helps!


Yep!

Eric


----------



## Natalia2011 (Sep 15, 2011)

Guys, newbie here, by weeding does that mean pulling away the excess you dont need?


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

That is correct.

And the original problem, though 4 years ago, might have been the offset setting being slightly off. Just something else to check.


----------

